
The man who made Edward Snowden inevitable - e15ctr0n
http://www.economist.com/news/christmas-specials/21683975-man-who-made-edward-snowden-inevitable-black-chamber
======
wglb
Good article, and quoting the must-read book by Kahn.

But the connection between Yardley's actions and Snowden's actions seems a bit
contrived.

